# Swagman Sitkka 2 Bike Rack Review



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Just received my new Swagman Sitkka 2 hitch rack! Was a little hard to find and even less reviews out there. The earlier less expensive models get really good reviews so I purchased based on previous models and how people liked them. I like it so far! Haven't had my bike on it yet - tomorrow. I'll report back how it goes.

Short video of my rack and initial impression:


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks!! Look forward to see loaded bikes on there. I think the rack does flip up and away with that little lever in the middle.


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

I think this is what I'm looking for too. My old rack is about to fall apart and I just ordered a fat bike, so I'm needing a different rack, but I can't see paying double the money. This thing looks good.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Couple pics....still loving it!


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

I pulled the trigger. Got it from carid.com. A lot of places are out of stock, but they have plenty.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The hook goes over the front wheel and makes contact with the fork arch.


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

the-one1 said:


> The hook goes over the front wheel and makes contact with the fork arch.


I've wondered about that. Is that the recommended approach? I've used a Sportworks (technology bought by Thule a few years back) for years and I've always just centered the hook on the tire and pushed down until it squished the tire down a bit (putting pressure back up on the hook).

I bought it from a friend used though so I never saw the official instructions.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, because of the way the front tire cup is oriented. The hook pulls down on the tire towards the slant of the cup. So the bike can't roll off forward off the tray.
If you just clamp the tire on the top, you can roll the bike off by pulling it forward. 

The only rack that uses a hook that you can put the hook on top of the tire is the SARIS CYCLE-ON. The front tire cups cradles the tire from both front and rear.


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

the-one1 said:


> Yes, because of the way the front tire cup is oriented. The hook pulls down on the tire towards the slant of the cup. So the bike can't roll off forward off the tray.
> If you just clamp the tire on the top, you can roll the bike off by pulling it forward.
> 
> The only rack that uses a hook that you can put the hook on top of the tire is the SARIS CYCLE-ON. The front tire cups cradles the tire from both front and rear.


Good to know. The Sportworks rack has a frame/cup the wheel sits it, so it won't roll, so I got away with it I guess.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You have this model?
https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...works-bike-rack-cheapest-price-sportworks.jpg


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> You have this model?
> https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...works-bike-rack-cheapest-price-sportworks.jpg


Wow!! Yeah! That's a great lookin' Turner.

And yes, I personally have been enjoying the Sitkka rack. Works great.

Though I have found when staggering L-R, R-L bikes, there can be an interference between saddle and handlebar/brake lever.


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

the-one1 said:


> You have this model?
> https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...works-bike-rack-cheapest-price-sportworks.jpg


Yep, that's the one I have now.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

nolatone said:


> I pulled the trigger. Got it from carid.com. A lot of places are out of stock, but they have plenty.


Nolatone-

Unpack carefully! There are TWO sets of keys...one for the hitch lock and another set for the wheel locks that slide down. The second set of tiny silver keys will be in a plastic bag just taped to the outside of one of the interior boxes...mine were a little hard to find. Originally could not find them.


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

I got mine set up. Thanks for the tip looking out for the keys. The small ones were taped to a bundle of stuff that could have been easily missed. 

The frame feels plenty sturdy, but the wheel cups feel a little flimsy in the Georgia heat, but I'm sure they are plenty secur. I have to get used to putting the hook down against the fork arch. On my Sportworks I could really jump down and click the ratchet squishing into the tire. I don't think that's needed (or even really possible) with the angle against the fork arch, and the tilt of the front wheel cup.

I think it's going to work just fine, and for the price especially, be a great rack.


----------



## ZillaG (Aug 18, 2017)

*How are the bikes secure?*



nolatone said:


> I got mine set up. Thanks for the tip looking out for the keys. The small ones were taped to a bundle of stuff that could have been easily missed.
> 
> The frame feels plenty sturdy, but the wheel cups feel a little flimsy in the Georgia heat, but I'm sure they are plenty secur. I have to get used to putting the hook down against the fork arch. On my Sportworks I could really jump down and click the ratchet squishing into the tire. I don't think that's needed (or even really possible) with the angle against the fork arch, and the tilt of the front wheel cup.
> 
> I think it's going to work just fine, and for the price especially, be a great rack.


Just wondering how this carrier secures the bikes? I mean, can't someone just remove the front skewer and then remove the bike, and then the front wheel, thereby being able to steal the whole bike?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ZillaG said:


> Just wondering how this carrier secures the bikes? I mean, can't someone just remove the front skewer and then remove the bike, and then the front wheel, thereby being able to steal the whole bike?


Yes. If someone were to want to steal the bike and leave the front wheel, that's true. Certainly the idea is to slow a thief down as much as possible. For anything longer than a few moments, I would use secondary and 3rd locking methods. Chain(s) and lock(s) to the hitch would be good additions.

Nothing is going to keep a thief from taking your bike with the right tools (and quick). Even with many of the other racks, there are quick ways to take the bike(s).


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

gmats said:


> Yes. If someone were to want to steal the bike and leave the front wheel, that's true. Certainly the idea is to slow a thief down as much as possible. For anything longer than a few moments, I would use secondary and 3rd locking methods. Chain(s) and lock(s) to the hitch would be good additions.
> 
> Nothing is going to keep a thief from taking your bike with the right tools (and quick). Even with many of the other racks, there are quick ways to take the bike(s).


Actually, though I've not extensively thought about this, because of the way the frame is set up (a but U shape), I'm not seeing a good way to loop a lock chain/cable around the bike frame and rack in a way that could just be slipped off the "U" of the bike was removed.

So at a glance, that's a real downside to this rack. If I've missed some way of doing this (short of looping a cable around the frame somehow (which seems like a pain at best), someone please correct me.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Man I am torn between this rack and the Saris SuperClamp 2.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

rm25x said:


> Man I am torn between this rack and the Saris SuperClamp 2.


 Some big differences I see.

The Saris rack is more expensive but yet much lighter weight but doesn't have a tilt away feature.

About $115 difference at ETrailer.com
About 15 lbs lighter than the Swagman
Tilt.......I've found to be a good feature to have when accessing stuff in the back of the vehicle.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

gmats said:


> Some big differences I see.
> 
> The Saris rack is more expensive but yet much lighter weight but doesn't have a tilt away feature.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I like the idea of the dual arms on the Saris but not sure if it's worth the extra $80 price difference.

Prices I had found:
Saris - $350 shipped
Swagman - $270 shipped


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

rm25x said:


> Yeah. I like the idea of the dual arms on the Saris but not sure if it's worth the extra $80 price difference.
> 
> Prices I had found:
> Saris - $350 shipped
> Swagman - $270 shipped


Forgot to add this one. It could matter.

Saris - USA made
Swagman - Canadian


----------



## nolatone (Aug 30, 2014)

One other thing I'll warn new users of the Swagman. 

The tilt has three positions, controlled by flipping the green swivel release lever: 1) folded up, parallel with back of vehicle 2) Flat, position where you would mount/transport bikes, and 3) tilt down, handy for when you have a bike mounted and you need to access the rear of the car. I love that feature. But...

The flip lever for the tilt feature can "stick", so when the rack is in position 1, and you flip it to move to position 2, it can stick and allow the rack to rotate all the way down to position 3 and if you're not expecting it it can surprise you. 

Some of the edges on the wheel tray are a bit sharp and the first (only) time it happened to me I didn't have a grip on the frame and the edge of the wheel tray nearly cut my hand as it swung on past position 2 to position 3. I'm not sure it's sharp enough to actually cut you, but it felt like it may have been possible. 

Now I just ease the rack down holding onto the frame, and when you flip the pivot release lever up, just manually push it down and it seems to fall into place as expected. Seems like it's spring loaded, but if you've got road grit and stuff down in there, the catch may not work smoothly enough, which is to be expected.

I don't consider this to be a flaw, but something to be aware of.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow good to know, thanks.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got over 10k miles on this rack and it has been great so far. It's been through every possible type of situation from sub zero cold to hundreds of miles in the slush and snow to 100* summer temps. The only issue I've come across is the front wheel twisting a bit if the hook isn't flush against the fork. Be careful putting the hook against your fork if it has the brake hydro line across the front and use a second strap around the wheel instead. As to the release lever thing mentioned above, when I lift the lever and start moving the rack I push the lever back down rather than just hoping it works so it catches at the next 'stop spot' . Don't push the hook down too hard against the tire because the lock cylinder will be super tough to turn. 

A couple of other things to keep in mind are don't forget to occasionally lubricate the lock cylinders on the hooks and the area where the arm pivots. There are some decent lock lubricants out there, check at your local hardware store or similar and the pivot area seems to work more smoothly if I hit it with a couple of drops of chain lube occasionally. The rack has pretty much lived on the back of my car since early last winter.

If anybody has any questions about this (or other Swagman products) please don't hesitate to ask me because I'm the sales rep for the Northeast USA


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

$243 w/ free shipping a good price for the Sitkka2 ? 
And it accommodates 5 inch tires without an accessory upgrade, correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

101 said:


> $243 w/ free shipping a good price for the Sitkka2 ?
> And it accommodates 5 inch tires without an accessory upgrade, correct?


That's a fantastic price, more than $50 below regular retail. The newest version will start shipping any day now and the retail price is up a little bit to $320. Yes it definitely fits 5" tires with a suspension fork.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

can you adjust the position of two bikes so there is less interference (bars/seat/etc) as pictured earlier in this thread?

eric
fresno, ca.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ericzamora said:


> can you adjust the position of two bikes so there is less interference (bars/seat/etc) as pictured earlier in this thread?
> 
> eric
> fresno, ca.


No. Unfortunately not without some engineering. That is why I reported that. Not a real issue as saddles can easily be lowered now days. But still a situation and why I would report my findings. Still I think a GREAT value.


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

ah. you "reported that." sorry i missed it. my eyes have been glazing over reading reviews and such.

i'm also considering a Swagman Semi 2.0, a Swagman Sitkka, maybe even a Rockymounts Split Rail or Kuat Transfer 2. I may be able to get the Semi 2.0, and RM Split Rail for 30% off. any thoughts comparing the models i've listed?

i have one 27.5 mtb, may swap for a 27.5 Plus mtb, then there's my buddy's mtb. I'm driving a Nissan Xterra. Hate to give up the rear angle clearance of the car when driving granite in the mountains, but i need a rack and will be getting a hitch as well.

eric
fresno,ca.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ericzamora said:


> ah. you "reported that." sorry i missed it. my eyes have been glazing over reading reviews and such.
> 
> i'm also considering a Swagman Semi 2.0, a Swagman Sitkka, maybe even a Rockymounts Split Rail or Kuat Transfer 2. I may be able to get the Semi 2.0, and RM Split Rail for 30% off. any thoughts comparing the models i've listed?
> 
> ...


All good questions for sure.

I went with the Sitkka because of value. Figured I was never going to carry more than 2 bikes. It's a great design and much more economical than the other brands with the features I was looking for. That being two bikes, clamp on tires and not frame, swing down, not matter what size tires.

It is possible to get adapter that will raise the rack further off of the ground that will plug in to the hitch receiver that should help with your departure angle.


----------

